# Made the Mistake of leaving my brother with my hedgehog



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I didn't really have another option. My brother had to work this weekend, and my family wanted to have Christmas dinner early. I wanted to bring Moyo to my mom's instead, but my dad said that he wouldn't bring the cage there if my brother could watch him.

We came home today, and I beelined for Moyo's cage. I found his light off even though it was noon. His water bowl had not been refreshed since I left, and his food bowl was empty. I yelled, and my brother said that he had just woken up and was about to turn the light on. (We don't have a light to go over the cage yet because the original plan was to use one of my brother's old ones. None of them work. For now, I just go in at 8 AM and turn the light on, and turn it off at night.) 

Moyo is fine. But I'm really really angry about it, and I feel like an idiot. My brother has been turning on and off the light and says why he doesn't understand why I think he's nocturnal. I can't wait to bring my hedgehog back home with me.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you get a timer, like the kind you put on a lamp?
How old is your brother?

I think I paid $8 or so at Target. You can put it on a desk lamp and then you're sure that the light is on. 

How long until things are back to normal? Maybe you can call your brother and wake him up to turn the light on.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a timer. I just don't have a lamp to attach to it. I do have one at the apartment. I want to get a lamp this weekend for him.
He is 16. And he doesn't wake up in the mornings no matter how many times he is called. There's no point in even trying. My dad is actually getting him a sonic boom alarm clock for Christmas. I ended up giving him his Christmas present early to offer an olive branch. I don't feel like arguing about it. I'm just going to have my mom watch Moyo next time.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Ahh yes, you need dynamite to get teenagers out of bed. :lol:

Good choice, having your mom do it. Except if she gets attached to him!


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

:lol: My mom is already attached to him! But she loves me so she'll give him back...hopefully. She actually said that I didn't need to get her anything for Christmas as long as she could play with Moyo. I ended up getting her an Elvis DVD anyways, but she can play with Moyo too.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Psssh, lucky. My current hedgie is actually my main Christmas present from my family, my siblings got together to get him for me because everyone saw how sad I'd been without one since my last little guy passed away this summer.

However, as sweet as that sounds, the breeder almost changed her mind to give him to them because they refused to hold him! Just held out the carrier (special soft sided that buckles in to the car) and asked her to drop him in! They all think I'm nuts to love hedgies, even if they can tell I completely do lol.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

That is a pretty funny story actually. My family likes Moyo. They don't understand why I'm so anal about his care (just call me hedgehog soccer mom), but he is generally very loved. And that's good, because he loves everyone and will snuggle with anyone who picks him up, though he specifically picks me out and nuzzles his head into my hand. I love him so much 

I'm sorry about your lost hedgie, but I'm happy to hear you have a new one


----------

